# So, you want to make a BOWL!



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

For Bernie, Glenmore, and all you Turners...

... in your 'spare' time...
http://www.peter-andres.com/www_roo...ie/events/veranstaltungen/Weltrekord&Nummer=0


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Joe - Check this out. It's almost as much fun as hunting for a government job.
http://home.pacbell.net/latheart/tourvideo.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Talk about a total waste of time and wood   ,,,that's like making a ball of string or rubber band ball that's 2 ton...now what do you do with it when it's done.. LOL LOL ...



Bj


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

That's a lot of breakfast cereal!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Joe - Check this out. It's almost as much fun as hunting for a government job.
> http://home.pacbell.net/latheart/tourvideo.htm


I can tell after watching this I would never, ever use a roughing gouge to turn a bowl. You are just asking for trouble. 

Yep that first one would hold a good amount of ice cream. The heck with the cereal. Lets get serious here.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I can tell after watching this I would never, ever use a roughing gouge to turn a bowl. You are just asking for trouble."

Please explain to someone who one day may try turning Bernie. To me all seemed to be going well, but I was surprised and disappointed that the finished bowl was not shown.


Joe, my German is more than a little rusty, what was all that about? How did that mass start out in life, was it animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Harry, here is the finished bowl.
http://www.peter-andres.com/www_roo.../events/veranstaltungen/Weltrekord&Nummer=84#

That's one heck of a lathe they used..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike, that was a very ingenious way to "make" a lathe, but proves that necessity IS the mother of invention.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Harry, here is the finished bowl.
> http://www.peter-andres.com/www_roo.../events/veranstaltungen/Weltrekord&Nummer=84#
> 
> That's one heck of a lathe they used..



Looks like he could turn it into a Hot Tub!!   :sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> "I can tell after watching this I would never, ever use a roughing gouge to turn a bowl. You are just asking for trouble."
> 
> Please explain to someone who one day may try turning Bernie. To me all seemed to be going well, but I was surprised and disappointed that the finished bowl was not shown.
> 
> ...



Harry a roughing gouge as I was taught by a old master is for spindle work and has no place in turning bowls. If you look at catalogs to buy roughing gouges or spindle roughing gouges as they are sometimes called some have warnings."NOT TO BE USED ON BOWLS" You can have a catch when using them on bowls and I mean a catch that could be catastrophic. So for me when I turn a spindle I use a roughing gouge and when I turn a bowl I use a bowl gouge. I just won't use a roughing gouge on bowls.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

It's a tang thing   And yes.... very dangerous as you stated.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

For a non-turner like me, what is the difference between the 2 gouges?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> For a non-turner like me, what is the difference between the 2 gouges?


Bob hit the nail on the head and I forgot to mention it. When you do heavy cutting the roughing gouge it has a tang like a metal file that goes into the handle. As you can see there is not much metal there and with a heavy cut like you take on bowls it can snap and as I said it can be dangerous to you and the wood. A bowl gouge is made of a single piece of metal and has no tang. If you have a 1/2" bowl gouge made out of 1/2" HSS (High Speed Steel) rod the 1/2" rod goes deep in the handle and will not snap as a roughing gouge would with a catch. I will attach a picture. There are two tools with tangs. The bottom one and the one on the left and the rest don't have. You can see it would be fairly easy for the two to break as the others it would take a lot.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

I think it is you that hit the nail on the head! Great post and well explained.

I think I'll blow the dust off my lathe and make my next project "ROUND"


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

HUH!!!!!! Does that thing still run????    Bout time you got that thing cracked up again. Lets get some spinny things going my friend. 

Thanks for the comment. I just hope it makes it easier for someone else than it was for me.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation Bernie, I looked in a catalogue and they both looked the same, but the handle ends were not shown, so I could have gone through the rest of my life thinking there was little difference.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No problem Harry. Here to help when I can. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Also bowl gouges aren't as wide as a roughing gouge and the bowl gouge is narrower and a lot stiffer. Tried the roughing gouge when I first started and I bent the darn thing and was happy that is all I did. Lesson learned and not wasted is the best as long as you don't get hurt over it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore said:


> Also bowl gouges aren't as wide as a roughing gouge and the bowl gouge is narrower and a lot stiffer. Tried the roughing gouge when I first started and I bent the darn thing and was happy that is all I did. Lesson learned and not wasted is the best as long as you don't get hurt over it.


Amen to that Glenmore. As my late granddad told me one time lessons learned can be hard ones.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bernie I think I would use a bigger tractor on that project. Must say the guy has some guts or no brains. Told Joe I'm nuts but not that far gone yet as that guy.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You got that right. I cannot imagine using a chainsaw on a moving piece.  :'( I have a hard enough time with a gouge let alone a chainsaw.


----------



## scottv11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi guys,
I am a beginning turner but I can tell you one thing. The difference between a bowl gouge and a spindle gouge is the shape of the flute and how the edge is ground not in the handle.

Scott


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

scottv11 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am a beginning turner but I can tell you one thing. The difference between a bowl gouge and a spindle gouge is the shape of the flute and how the edge is ground not in the handle.
> 
> Scott


Scott I think that is what Bernie meant with regards to Catching in the earlier posts but your absolutely right that bowl gouges have a different shaped grind on the to keep down the catches and their are several different grinds used to grind back those "ears" or wings on the gouge. However, there is a difference in the tang or how it attaches to the handle as well. 

Welcome to the forum!

Corey


----------

